# What do your cats do on rainy days?



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Today it has been raining heavily since I woke up. Ivan went outside for a bit, but rushed back inside soon after, soaked (when the cats are wet from the rain I call them Soggy Moggies  ). 
They both get very bored on rainy days. They don't like going outside, so they get under your feet, push open doors, try and sleep were they're not supposed to and follow you around. At the moment they're both sleeping away the boredom, their favourite rainy-day pastime.
What do your cats do on wet days?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Normally my two are pretty active, but on rainy days they definitely sleep more. Both my are indoor only cats, but I do notice that the sun has a definite effect on their mood and activity level.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

It rained all day yesterday, and Yoshi slept on the couch for quite a bit....which is not like him. So he definitely becomes a bit lazier on rainy days.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My cats slept yesterday during the rain...but then again, they always sleep the day away when I am home. Plus they are strictly indoors so I don't know how different they would be if they also went outside.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Always puzzles me why Midnight, the wild cat, who lives under the porch and in the garage, leaves the comfort of shelter and heads out into the rain. :?:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Same thing they do when it is sunny, lol.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

She lays around like a lazy bump on a log. 

Oh, wait, she does that _every _day. LOL!


----------

